# Hilfe



## musikfreck (17. Mai 2006)

Hi leute ich habe eine frage wie kann ich auf meine homepage mit java ein copirigth setzen das wenn jemand diese seite kopiert und sie auf ihren server hochladet das dann da ein popup fenster kommt und da ein text den ich will drinnesteht !!!!!!!!


----------



## frager (17. Mai 2006)

hi, garnicht. java würde entweder in einem applet laufen, das wäre dann clientseitig, würde dir aber nix nützen. oder es läuft aufm server, als jsp oder servlet. aber egal was du machst, wird der code einmal im browser angezeigt, kann ihn nunmal jeder kopieren und einfügen. 

gruß

ps. was meinst du mit kopieren? quelltext ansehen und copy&paste?


----------



## bummerland (18. Mai 2006)

meinst du vielleicht sowas? http://www.anticopy.de/


----------



## musikfreck (18. Mai 2006)

nein ich meine das so das wenn ich ein copyrigth auf eine entworfende seite setze mit einem link zur meiner seite das dannw enn jemand das copyrigth entfernt das dann der server merkt ah das ist von da und da und zack ist da ein popup fe4nster mit meinen text!!!
_edit by bummerland: Textformat normalisiert._


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Mai 2006)

Ich denke mal: Vergiß es.

Wenn jemand deine Seite auf einen anderen Server uploaden kann, dann weiß
er/sie bestimmt auch, wie er dein Copyright-Code einfach aus der Seite löscht.

Ist genauso sinnig, wie diese JavaScript-Scripts die den Popup via rechtem
Mausklick abfangen, um verhinden zu wollen, daß der User ein Bild
abspeichern kann.


----------



## musikfreck (19. Mai 2006)

also ich meiunte das so sagt mir wie das geht hier das beispiel!!!



http://people.freenet.de/smokiman/Homepage/chat.htm


----------

